# Bowed door sill...



## soparklion11 (Feb 22, 2016)

So my out of warranty 10 yr old French patio door sticks to the point that I cannot open it due to water getting under it from the outside and causing the particle board to swell.  

I realize that it should have been properly sealed in the first place, but I want advice on moving forward:


Is it possible to dissect out the particle board without removing the entire door frame?
Can I simply get a threshold strip with a lower profile so that the door can clear it?
Any tips on ways to re-install the door?


----------



## joecaption (Feb 22, 2016)

Need to pull that door and the flooring in that area as a minimum to patch it.
The "right" way would be get rid of all that particle board.
Then set the door in a sill pan and flash it correctly.
http://jamsill.com/


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 22, 2016)

Pics would help. But I would chop out that whole piece and put in new and seal it.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 22, 2016)

Most times the frame does have to be pulled, if there is water in there it needs to be dried, make repairs and installed properly


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 22, 2016)

soparklion11 said:


> So my out of warranty 10 yr old French patio door sticks to the point that I cannot open it due to water getting under it from the outside and causing the particle board to swell.
> 
> I realize that it should have been properly sealed in the first place, but I want advice on moving forward:
> 
> ...



If you are not and it is not necessary to remove the door, why would you need to reinstall it?

Just remove the sill and here is a vendor from whom will be available the necessary replacement product/s, that will not rot or swell;https://www.pemko.com/index.cfm?event=litrequests.buildlitrequest


----------



## joecaption (Feb 23, 2016)

Trying to do this one the "easy way" is just not going to work out for you.
And it still would not address the real issue causing it so it will just happen again.
Thresholds are attached to the jambs from the bottom up so even if you did manage to cut it out there's no good way to reattach it without the door out.
Even if you could dig out all the old particle board under the threshold you have how do you plan on getting new wood back in and attaching it?
I've done this job dozens of times and most often find other issues that needed to addressed caused by that leak, rotten joist, rim joist, wall sheathing, one time it had even rotted out the mud sill and mold to name a few.


----------

